# Do I Need Different Genres for Creative Materials (Personal Statement, Video Submission, Feature Film Concept)? USC Film and Television Production



## rainydays (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm working on applying to USC's Film and Television Production program, and I was wondering if I need to make sure all my creative materials focus on different genres? 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## catmom (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m also applying so I don’t know exactly what they’re looking for but I would think sticking to your personal vision and voice is best. If you’re less excited about the second option, go with your original. You want them to get a good understanding of who you are.


----------



## rainydays (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks for the advice! @AlcB


----------



## rainydays (Oct 11, 2020)

Any other advice would be really appreciated!


----------

